# Person Below You



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Easy enough, post a statement and the person below you answers true or false. Then creates next statement.

The person below me, feels uncertain that it is safe to guess what the next topic that Danny Tanner will be posting.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

TRUE, he is unpredictable if nothing else.

Next poster has a tank of 100G or more


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

True. 110g

Next poster has at least 3 different types of piranha.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

False
next poster has flip flops on.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

False, however they are under my desk.
next poster has a picture of a piranha on their desktop. Work or home


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true
next poster dressed up as a ninja for halloween at one point in their life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

False

The next poster wears womens clothing


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

False

Next poster surfs pfury on a laptop


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

False.

Next poster has an ipod?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

True

Next poster like country music


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

false
next poster has kissed a man on the mouth!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

True

Nextt poster paints their toenails


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True, but not me personally, a kind asian women at Sue's Spa and manicure does.

Next poster has or has had the legendary but curable AIDS virus.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Negatory.

The person below dyes their pubes ginger.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

true

the person below me jerks off to RnR's naked sock pic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False don't even know who that is.

Next person has a dog


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

false.

Next Poster likes to stick a finger in his ass, just before he/she? releases the dogs of war.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False

Next person was violently molested by their uncle during their childhood, and sought extensive therapy and went through years of self searching before truly realizing who they were as an individual.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

false (thank you therapist)

next person has two kittens running crazy all over their apartment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

False

Next person likes to pick the toe jam out of their toes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

False- I don't get "_toe jam_."

The person below's favorite sport is football.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Negative!
The next poster picked his/her nose in the last 10 mins.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true.

the next person also just bought NHL center ice


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

nope

the next person finds dead animals in the street and hangs them up in the their house


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

False

The next person scratched their ass and sniffed their finger


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False

Next person was involved in a minor traffic incident but lost all control and ended up murdering a police officer, and now resides in Death Valley, California.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

False because of technicalities

The next person likes to frolic in the rain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

False

The next person owns their own home


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false i live in Apt.

Next person masterbates at least 3 times a day!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

False (I wish I had the time!)

The person below me has PSAS (Persistent Sexual Arousal Syndrome).


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

person above you does


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> person above you does


lol....DAMN, I was close!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

False.
Next person likes to pick their nose and wipe the booger in an inconspicuous location.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false, i go to far and tickle my brain...

Next person gets bad gas from broccoli


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

True!

The next person is in a wonderful loving relationship


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

no









the next person is now depressed cuz of the question they just read


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

No I aint....lulz

Next person dreams of being Batman.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

False...Batman's a pu**y. I dream of Jeannie!

The person below me has a foot fetish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false!!!!

Next person is infatuated with fake hooters!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Also false, I prefer the real ones









The next person is a he/she


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

False!

The person below me still watches Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

True









The person below me has seasonal allergies


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

False

The person below me has a Playstation 3


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

HELLZ YES I DO...PS Network-ImmaDRUNK247.

The person below me is clinically depressed.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> HELLZ YES I DO...PS Network-ImmaDRUNK247.
> 
> The person below me is clinically depressed.


False, havent been diagnosed.
the person below me has eaten a pickle with peanut butter on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Eww False

The person below me is at work and bored out of their minds


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

False.

The person below me knows Dolphinswin changes his piranha more then I change my boxers.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False

The person below me is often referred to as "giant cucumber" among friends.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Only the female friends.

Person below me thinks metal music is the devils music.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

False
But seriously... The person below me knows that Dolphinswim should only own a turtle, if anything.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

True. But why a turtle?

Person below me hates me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Hate is a strong word

Person below me likes to ski


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll show you how it's done on water, but whats the point of going somewhere to see sexy bitches dressed like prudes on a slippery hill?

the person below me has always been angry he wasn't breast fed.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False.

The person below has thought "at least the Yankees didn't win the world series" at least once in the past week.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

True lol

the person below is gonna camp out to get Call of Duty: Black OPs on midnight launch at a gamestop


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

false. Last time i played it was a couple years ago on PC

person below plays a musical instument


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

TRUE...I play my skin flute all the time!








The person below me cant stop staring at roast beef like camel toes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

EWWWWW FALSE

The person below me can answer this equation and will post the answer in the next post









[4(5x10)+ (3x the square root of 36)+ 2]


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's an expression, not an equation! I think it's 220.

The person below me still believes in the tooth fairy.



balluupnetme said:


> True lol
> 
> the person below is gonna camp out to get Call of Duty: Black OPs on midnight launch at a gamestop


HELLS YEAH....I get off work at 11:30!


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

TRUE...how to you think I get my money to buy all these piranhas
the person below me has passed out naked on the bathroom floor in the fetal position...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

FALSE

the person below me loves my Avatar


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

HMMM...You know me too well. Definitely true!

The person below me wishes they were of the opposite sex!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

True! Why can't I have tits too?

the person below licks all of the creamy stuff out of the oreo before munching the brown bits.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false i eat the whole thing!

Person below me wants to pound eva mendez like a balpien hammer!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would pee in her butt!

Y'all ever been to a pony show?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

cant say that i have, but id like to be the star
person below me peels the foreskin back on their fingernails and takes a wiff every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

WTF?? False

The person below me works in a trade


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think that's true.

The person below me is a recovering alcoholic


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

false

The person below me likes Family guy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True!

The next person _is_ a family guy... meaning that he/she is a father/mother.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

false

The person below me was a p-fury member be4 me


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

True!

The next person below me thinks albert fish IS the worse serial killer!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

False.

The next contestant has never been skydiving.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True- but would like to change that someday.

The person below has been bitten by a piranha at one point.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fase.

Next person owns a dog over 20lbs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

True! 8 of them

The person below me likes butterflies and rainbows


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False, I only like double rainbows.

Next person acts the FOOL when he is drunk.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh GOD yes!








One of the several reason I quit!

The next person's favorite piranha is _S. manueli._


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

True

The next person owns a butt plug


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

False

The person below me is a butt plug.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been a buttplug a couple of times but really wasn't into it.

The person below is p*ssy whipped.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False. I pretty much do what I want.

The person below has imagined that a huge turd coming out of their butt was really a dick in their ass while going to the bathroom before.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True. 
I have indeed squeezed out a big turd and wondered how in hell gay guys could enjoy such an anal intrusion.









The person below has driven a car or motorcycle over 150 mph.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

True my cousins mustang in Cali... Did 220 on a track

The person below me jogs everyday


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

False!

The person below me is addicted to their ps3


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False, havent been into a video game since I beat every single Metal Gear Solid game there is. Metal Gear Solid for PS1 was the best game ever made, video games dont interest me anymore.

Next person is working for the man every night and day.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

False...I work b/c it keeps me away from the wife.

J/K

Next person has a cute Tattoo of Hello Kitty


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

False.









The next person has studied some sort of martial art.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

true

person below me is a master in the arts of cunnilingus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

HA! Wouldn't you like to know!!









The person below me has a germ phobia


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False, I dont buy the idea that the media sells to scared Americans that HARMFUL GERMS ARE EVERYWHERE BE AFRAIDD AHHHHHHH!

Next person is a philanthropist.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

phi·lan·thro·py (f-lnthr-p)
n. pl. phi·lan·thro·pies

1. The effort or inclination to increase the well-being of humankind, as by charitable aid or donations.
2. Love of humankind in general.
3. Something, such as an activity or institution, intended to promote human welfare.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Based on the above definition, I guess you could say I'm a philanthropist in the way #1 suggests... as I donate my time and services to a few charitable organizations.

As #2 suggests, I am not a philanthropist, as to be quite honest, most people irritate/annoy me.









The next person likes kimchi.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

FALSE

NEXT PERSON HAS A BOX CHEVY AND THATS THEIR GIRLFRIEND


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

False

The person below me saw the spinny thing lose its perfect balance at the end of inception


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

FALSE

NEXT PERSON HAS A BOX CHEVY AND THATS THEIR BABY


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false!!!!!!!

Person below me has a 6 figure job


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

False

Person below me likes cats over dogs


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False!

The person below would give up ever owning any kind of fish again in their life for $1,000 cash right now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

False.
Make it a few hundred thousand and I might consider it...

The person below is a snowboarder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

False

The person below me has or had long hair


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

False - Just a little shaggy...

The person below has stolen someone else's property before.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True

Next person makes atleast 55, 000 dollars per year.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True.

The person below trims/shaves some area of body hair.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True I try to keep my balls trim for when the day finally comes for me to lose my virginity.

Next person has an erection for life.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pretty much...

The next person likes the smell of his/her own farts.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

False

Next person has completely embarrassed themselves infront of a girl while they were drunk.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

True... about a zillion times.

The next person, while drunk, has made out with a man in drag, not realizing it was a man at the time.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Balls didn't touch so it wasn't gay.

Person below me has thought of how life would be as an asain.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True. In math class in HS I often fantasized about having a brain like an asian so I could excel in my studies instead of failing every year and watching my parents soul die a little everytime I brought home another report card.

Next person is a devout Christian .


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I was until baby jesus didn't deliver on my prayers for hookers and cash for cocaine.

The next person watches QVC in their "tighty whities."


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

never really got into wearing my panties when watching QVC...
the next person is happy that i dug this thread back up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

False... I couldn't really care less...








Just felt compelled to respond.

The next person checks their water parameters at least weekly.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> False... I couldn't really care less...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


false, definitely fallen to bi monthly or worse!
















the next person enjoys the antoine dodson remix


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

True. I actually think the antoine dodson song/remix is really, really good. Seriously.

The next person would like to watch their girlfriend/wife have sex with another man.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

def false. If you want to watch ur gf get fucked in third person, record that sh*t.

The next person thinks that toilets change direction of spin in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

FALSE

Next person has a university/college degree?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

False, I only went to highschool

Next person has at sometime experienced a case of swamp ass


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

True, I've been to Iowa

the next person loves top gear


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Plowboy said:


> True, I've been to Iowa
> 
> the next person loves top gear


top gear in my car? true. no but for real i dont know what top gear is and would rather get flamed than looking it up.

next person woke up last night with an *explosive* case of diarahhea


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

false

the person below has their feet crossed


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> false
> 
> the person below has their feet crossed


true! ha

the person below had boots on


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

false

the person below me is offended that I made this response while taking my morning crap.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

False, I do a lot of my "reading" from the same spot.

The person below me has been on this site for more then 4 years and has less then 1500 post.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

False, at least the post count part.

The person below me has bought something from eBay in the last month.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

false, big als though...

the person below me has more posts than me.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

True

the person below me is ready for this semester to be over...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True, can't wait to choose my next courses.

Next person loves danny tanner and thinks he is an awesome man with infinite potential.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false, no potential untterly failure







Like you dood!

Person below me is an expecting father!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Possibly. There's two dogs roaming my neighborhood with bulging bellies.

The member below me is an aspiring moderator but doesn't have dick for a shot!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

false, I'm not so sure I would want that.

The next person thinks I should have a private jet with a stripper pole because I work hard and deserve it.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

True, Shouldn't everyone? But what the hell are you gonna do with a stripper pole? We all know you can't find any bitches for it!

The next person is the president of the Danny Tanner fan club!


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

False...i'm only a client of his male prostitute company..

The person below me has took a photo of them self naked standing over a mirror...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

false, but my wife does it for me daily WOOT WOOT!!!!

Person below me wants to make christina agullera's vagina look like a box of cow tongues.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> false, but my wife does it for me daily WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> Person below me wants to make christina agullera's vagina look like a box of cow tongues.


true, i dont know exactly wtf a box of cow tounges is supposed to look like..... but if it has anything to do with making christina agulleras vagina do something im in there like swimswear.

next person thought the 'in there like swimwear' was pretty friggin cool


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False.

The next person has stuck a small object in their butt, like the other end of a tooth brush, small vibrator, pickle, their finger, etc... just to see what it feels like.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

TRUE...but is a bowling pin considered a small object???

the person belows me has had their anus and mouth violated at the same time...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

False.
(Would truly be a violation.)

Then next person has served in the military.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

True, 4th Batallion Dead Elfs on World Of War

Next person was once upon a time falling in love, but now there only falling apart, and there is nothing they could do, total eclipse of the heart.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

true, but those times make me sad

next person is not curious why DT has -1700 reputation


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

True

the next person wishes they had manicotti


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

true, id enjoy one actually.

next person has taken mushrooms in the last 3 months.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

False.

The person below has checked WikiLeaks in the last two weeks.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

False

Military is banned from viewing WikiLeaks due to it being primarily classified information that it supposed to have certain security clearances for to be viewed.


----------

